# Roofing without a license and insurance. What can go wrong????



## GunitePoolGuy (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a friend here that wants to start getting into roofing. A friend of his introduced him to a roofing company that does a lot of insurance work. They are paying for all the material plus they pay him $60 per sq. He just has to bring his tools and pay his labor. So, he is basically a subcontractor for them. Here's the kicker: my friend does not have a roofing license in Illinois and neither do any of his laborers. I also looked up the roofing company to see if they had a license and I could NOT find them either. AND he does not have insurance!!! 

Now, i tried to tell him he shouldn't be doing this without a license or insurance. Its not smart and not safe, but all he sees is dollar signs. On paper he showed me how he can make $1,000 per house after he pays labor. 

So, I need to talk some sense into this kid. What can I tell him? Whats the worst that can happen? How much are the fines? Can he be sued and how? Injuries? etc...etc... What would you guys tell someone like this??

Thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

he will find out when he trys to get paid the first time


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> he will find out when he trys to get paid the first time


or one of his "employees" gets hurt or the HO, neighbor or whatever trips on an air line or extension cord or he damages the HO's or neighbor's property or car....on and on...:no:


----------



## GunitePoolGuy (Aug 21, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> he will find out when he trys to get paid the first time


He has already done one and they did pay him.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

GunitePoolGuy said:


> He has already done one and they did pay him.


Wait until they don't pay.

He will likely have no legal recourse.

Out here in a situation like this first thing the judge askes is do you have the correct contractors license & is it current? If not, dismissed, next case.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I am not familiar with Illinois law but I would assume jail after enough offenses.

He is not making $1000 per house a day. He is not paying comp, insurance or anything else. Hell, I doubt he even considers his gas as an expense.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

GunitePoolGuy said:


> He has already done one and they did pay him.


you don't understand,he is not basically a subcontractor,no license no ins no comp...you tell me


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

When the work dries up the storm chaser WILL stop paying your friend. Your friend will not be able to sue because he is breaking the law. His liens will be dismissed and his court cases thrown out in court.

I have seen this happen many many many times. Most subs have no license which is why they are subs.


So no insurance eh? Improperly insured as a painter or carpenter eh? When he falls through someone's ceiling, insurance will likely not pay for the ceiling, nor the medical expenses. If someone falls off the roof, well I hope your buddy has a "mother country" to return to, because he will be paying for the rest of his life if he stays in this country.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Illinois is almost as strict on roofers now as they are on plumbers. Your friend is playing a dangerous game, but he will lose in the end. Guaranteed.

I'll bet he's also not handing out the Home Repair pamphlet that is required for jobs over 1K. He can get rung up for that too-criminally.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

I will play devils advocate.......what's the worst thing that happens? He gets sued, files bankruptcy and comes back in a different name......happens all the time in corporate Americano. Sad huh...


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

RandyB1986 said:


> I will play devils advocate.......what's the worst thing that happens? He gets sued, files bankruptcy and comes back in a different name......happens all the time in corporate Americano. Sad huh...


Huge fines and the inability to get a proper license in the future.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

WildWill said:


> Huge fines and the inability to get a proper license in the future.


He probably doesn't care about that part of it. These money grabbing types are a large part of the problem we have in our industry and our overall image as contractors.

I say let him do his thing so he can be the example of the week. Too bad a few legitimate roofers will lose the work in the meantime. At least they will get the repair work.

 

I'll make an extra effort to look for roofers that don't have their license numbers on their trucks-doing roofing.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

GunitePoolGuy said:


> He has already done one and they did pay him.


Here's a likely situation... we're in fall and closing down to the end of roofing season so there is probably quite a few jobs awaiting installation. 
Right now they are paying but a sham artist will rope him in on back to back installs and running multiple jobs at once... Now he is waiting for payment on 6 to 8 jobs... will he get paid?? Its a gamble...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

As fast as someone will fly off that roof or get hurt on the job, just as fast there will be a major lawsuit right down the line... he will be the first one, then HO, then the company that hired him not to mention anyone else that had something to do with that job...lawyers that handle accidents are very good at this sorts of things and they drag everyone in.


----------



## PierceIdaho (Jul 25, 2011)

I usually just lurk, but this post got me riled up enough to come out of my cave.

I don't see how these guys can get away with it! Here, the day the shingle truck shows up, the building inspector comes by to make sure our permits are all in order. I think they follow delivery trucks around. 

To get a permit we have to be licensed. To get a license, we have to have insurance. To do roof jobs we have to pay an extra premium, not just for the usual increased liability of being up on a roof, but for content coverage for the entire home in the event of failure. It's basically double our usual umbrella coverage.

But the worst that could happen? Unfortunately not much. They could get sued, but since you can't get blood from a turnip, they'll just hang up their contractors hat and go flip burgers or sell cell phones or something. 

If it was me, I'd tell the guy straight up to watch for the inspectors truck, 'cause these guys hurt us all in the long run. An aquaintance undercutting my company or my lic/ins friend's company would not be considered a friend to me. 

Back under my rock...
Suzanne
(the contractors wife)


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

PierceIdaho said:


> I usually just lurk, but this post got me riled up enough to come out of my cave.
> 
> I don't see how these guys can get away with it! Here, the day the shingle truck shows up, the building inspector comes by to make sure our permits are all in order. I think they follow delivery trucks around.
> 
> ...



You should come out from under that rock more often!:thumbsup:


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

Who's pulling the permit. Savy HOs want to see the permit. Is he a subcontractor or an employee of the roofing company? Are these jobs being inspected?

In Florida you have to have a Roofing License to re-roof buildings, and the license number has to be on all correspondence, signage, etc. Also to file liens.

Somebody just needs to turn him in and he will really find out what it is to be a contractor. And he really doesn't want OSHA to come around.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

And the sad part?

More than likely the insurance companies who this "GC" is doing jobs for loves him because he's so CHEAP!!!


----------



## GunitePoolGuy (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, guys and gal!



scraigc said:


> Who's pulling the permit. Savy HOs want to see the permit. Is he a subcontractor or an employee of the roofing company? Are these jobs being inspected?


The GC company gets the permit. Hes a sub. the GC gives him a contract, pays for material and he hires labor and does the roof. I imagine if there is a permit there are inspections.


----------



## Friscoblue (Jun 17, 2009)

Makes my Blood boil !!!

We are all losing work to these Illegal sham guys, no workers comp, no liability insurance, they have nothing. probably not paying taxes either???


----------

